# New 1/20.3 figure series



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

It should be no surprise to anyone how much I enjoy working with Ricks Scale Humans Line. He is in the process of making up his latest pre-order. If anybody is interested in the details you can check it out here:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/18611/april-releases/view/post_id/203518
These are different from his earlier releases in that they are multiparty kits with changeable details. I will do a full review as soon as I get my figures and can put them together.
Boomer


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

What the world needs now are more 1:20 seated figures. Richard is offering 2 new ones which look fantastic. I ordered a couple here http://scalehumans.com/orderform?PREORDER

Looking forward to more new ones for my coaches.

Doc


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I just installed one of Rich's new poseable (comes in five pieces) engineers in my new RH Alco. This was much better than starting with a one-piece figure, as much of the guy had to be cut away to fit against the gas tank. Worked out great, just in time for the ECLSTS. 

Larry


----------

